# Ugly Villagers?



## fuzzybug

Okay, so I know this is going to sound mean and rude on all levels, but what animal crossing villager do you think is ugly? (WW, NL, CF, whatever)

I had my mum look up Curt the other day and under google search's images, there were lots of *-ahem-* ugly villagers. 

When she saw Peaches (no offense to you Peaches lovers out there heh heh) she said, "haha! I'm _dead!_" I laughed, because well, it's true. She _does_ look dead. 

In case any of you are too lazy to use google search and you do not know what Peaches looks like, here is her picture:



I apologize ahead of time if I have offended anyone, or if someone has made this thread already.


----------



## spCrossing

The plus eyes are strange, it's even more stranger when you consider that she's a "Normal" villager.
Oh and Truffles doesn't look anything like a girl, just sayin'.


----------



## Envelin

Camofrog is just


scary.


His design is just weak and his personality does not fit a little frog like him and he has that DEEP man voice. Just doesn't fit the guy.


----------



## Angira

Chops and Moose.....I had them randomly move into my town and I almost cried,, It took me ONE MONTH to get them both out...I'm so happy to see them gone B)


----------



## TheBluRaichu

Violet.
Coach.
Buck.
Tabby.
And certainly, my least favorite. *Barold*

He looks and acts like a pedo, just saying.


----------



## fuzzybug

@sp19047 i know right?! yeah, i seriously can't even believe Truffles is a girl >.>

@Envelin oh my lord he's awful o.o

@Angira UGH! I had Chops when I started the game. Eww Moose 

@TheBlueRaichu Violet is the absolute worst. Coach looks like i don't even know. Just scary. Yeah, Buck is pretty bad. Can't believe I liked him in WW... OMFG Tabby :O It never ends, does it??
And Barold... WOW he's so ugly and scary. Looks like a killer...


----------



## hzl

Bella x.x


----------



## Pirate

Pretty much all of the monkey and mice villagers are ugly to me.


----------



## hzl

TheBluRaichu said:


> And certainly, my least favorite. *Barold*
> 
> He looks and acts like a pedo, just saying.



hahahah, :') oh flippin heck I forgot he existed hahaha your comment made my day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> Pretty much all of the monkey and mice villagers are ugly to me.



Yeah I agree


----------



## fuzzybug

Elin said:


> Pretty much all of the monkey and mice villagers are ugly to me.



Yesss except Dora. She's at least kind of cute.


----------



## Leela

Hate~
Barold
Nibbles
Elise
Wart Jr.
Klaus
Creepy lips frog girls
Chip (he's not a villager, but ugh)

Hellfire Level~
Coach
Freckles
Truffles
Limberg

~I have my reasons


----------



## fuzzybug

Leela said:


> Hate~
> Barold
> Nibbles
> Elise
> Wart Jr.
> Klaus
> Creepy lips frog girls
> Chip (he's not a villager, but ugh)
> 
> Hellfire Level~
> Coach
> Freckles
> Truffles
> Limberg
> 
> ~I have my reasons


Oh my gosh! You hate Nibbles? O.O
The rest, _yes_. Gigi and Diva. GET OUT.
Especially Chip. EW!! 
lol Hellfire level xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I think that Julian looks like a girl or at least tries to look like one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which makes him ugly.


----------



## fuzzybug

The Hidden Owl said:


> I think that Julian looks like a girl or at least tries to look like one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which makes him ugly.


Yes! I thought I was the only one who didn't like Julian *high fives*


----------



## Leela

Julian is fabulous and you know it XD

I also hate Pietro. He's a clown. Enough said.


----------



## Gregriii

Bob. I know that I will die.
He's horrible.


----------



## fuzzybug

Gregriii said:


> Bob. I know that I will die.
> He's horrible.


THANK YOU!! Why on earth is he so popular??
lol just saw the hidden text  clever


----------



## Kazunari

Chops, Diva, and Hazel.
I had all three of them move in last year and tried to kick them out as fast as I could. 8)
Needless to say, it worked.


----------



## Shimmer

Beau. Why is he tier 1? He's ugly ;___;


----------



## Spongebob

This thread makes me sad on the inside. ;(


----------



## fuzzybug

Spongebob said:


> This thread makes me sad on the inside. ;(


I'm sorry to hear that D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> Beau. Why is he tier 1? He's ugly ;___;



aww he's not that bad 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> Chops, Diva, and Hazel.
> I had all three of them move in last year and tried to kick them out as fast as I could. 8)
> Needless to say, it worked.



I've had them all. I still have Hazel. What can I say, she grew on me :/


----------



## Melgogs

I dislike all monkey villagers because I dislike monkeys irl <__>

I also find many of the horse villagers ugly, they just don't appeal much to me. 

Ren?e also can be seen as ugly but tbh I love her and her schoolgirl outfit. it's just so wow. She kinda reminds me of Sakura Ogami from Dangan Ronpa.


----------



## Milleram

There are so many ugly villagers, imo. I agree that Peaches looks dead. Same with Stitches (although in his case, the eyes make a little more sense because he is a teddy bear). Not fond of either of them. None of the cow/bull villagers are very cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melgogs said:


> I dislike all monkey villagers because I dislike monkeys irl <__>
> 
> I also find many of the horse villagers ugly, they just don't appeal much to me.
> 
> Ren?e also can be seen as ugly but tbh I love her and her schoolgirl outfit. it's just so wow. She kinda reminds me of Sakura Ogami from Dangan Ronpa.



I've never had her, but I like Renee! She seems really cool.


----------



## spCrossing

Spongebob said:


> This thread makes me sad on the inside. ;(


It does too.
Especially the villagers that don't look that ugly.
Why do people find Beau ugly, sure he's overrated, but he's adorable.


----------



## Greninja

All monkey villagers 
Clyde
Shep
TABBY


----------



## MayorSaki

Chops is just hideous O_O But imo most of pig/monkey/gorilla villagers are really ugly.
Also Barold. I was terrified when he moved to my town


----------



## Danielle

BAROLD ugh. Also Harry the Hippo has an honorable mention.


----------



## Zenoah

While there are a ton of ugly villagers, I someday want a town dedicated to them. Have nothing but all the ugly villagers, and make myself look ugly as well.


----------



## M O L K O

Clyde, Diana, Peaches, and the zombie pig thing? I tried liking them but -shudders-


----------



## Kaboombo

-shivers-


----------



## trifuxy

Beardo freaks me out. he just looks like a creepy 40+ year old manbear and the fact that he's smug just weirds me out even more. if anyone's seen it, he reminds me of Stanley Tucci's character in the lovely bones. ugh


----------



## okun0ichio

probably around 50% of all villagers in the game could be considered ugly but the sheeps just scare me.

what is even going on with their proportions and they would win the prize for most creepy faces out of everyone.

villagers who look like they cake on layers and layers of make-up look pretty ugly too.


----------



## fuzzybug

Zenoah said:


> While there are a ton of ugly villagers, I someday want a town dedicated to them. Have nothing but all the ugly villagers, and make myself look ugly as well.


YES!! I had this idea when I saw Peaches. It would be so awesome! There could be weeds everywhere, and trash  xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



okun0ichio said:


> probably around 50% of all villagers in the game could be considered ugly but the sheeps just scare me.
> 
> what is even going on with their proportions and they would win the prize for most creepy faces out of everyone.
> 
> villagers who look like they cake on layers and layers of make-up look pretty ugly too.


YES! I had Frita and I hated her so much >.< and now she's in my main street so I STILL see her everyday!
Pietro is awful IMO. And I don't understand why everyone goes gaga over Muffy. She's creepy.


----------



## PumpkinPie

Elise and all of the other monkeys/gorillas. I had her when I first created my town and I had *finally* gotten rid of her and she randomly came back again just a few days ago. ._.


----------



## fuzzybug

PumpkinPie said:


> Elise and all of the other monkeys/gorillas. I had her when I first created my town and I had *finally* gotten rid of her and she randomly came back again just a few days ago. ._.



Oh my gosh I feel so bad for you!! She is absolutely hideous. I can't believe you got her a second time >.<


----------



## Leela

I had the misfortune of knowing Elise.

_The horror._


----------



## fuzzybug

*Has nightmares because of Elise*
Good golly...That face!! Just...AUGH!!


----------



## patriceflanders

based on looks alone, I dislike all pigs (too fat, but hey that's a pig right) and for the same reason the rhinos and hippos

prefer the wolfs, deer and horses 


but MAELLE and her female duck friends (exc. molly) are on top of the list


----------



## LyraVale

Well, IRL I love all animals. IG I think they did an amazing job with some, and a terrible job with others. The ones I don't like the designs of at all are the following:

gorillas, chickens, koalas, lions, anteaters, bulls, hippos, cows, goats, and eagles


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I used to think they were just villagers, how could they be ugly??

Then _Harry_ moved in.... *shudders indefinitely*


----------



## Jamborenium

marhshal

but in all honesty the only villager I'm not fond of in the series is Hippeux
I use to not be a huge fan of Barold, but then Noticed "his facial hair" reminded me of someone







and that someone is 



Spoiler



*MR T*





so ever since that I could no longer bring myself to dislike him lol


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Beardo Barold and diva are creepy. Have you seen what diva is doing on the cover of kk milonga? And Beardo and barold are just.... Gross and weird


----------



## RainbowCherry

Every single frog villagers, and many bears. of course, Bluebear and Poncho are fabulous bears, so they are cubs in my mind, to protect them from being in the race of ugly bears, except the few good bears of course, like Poncho and Bluebear.


----------



## fuzzybug

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Beardo Barold and diva are creepy. Have you seen what diva is doing on the cover of kk milonga? And Beardo and barold are just.... Gross and weird



I completely agree. Yes, I hate Milonga for that reason >_< I had the misfortune to have Diva at one point. Took forever to get rid of her.


----------



## Leela

Did I mention how I despise Hippeux? I also dislike the tigers.


----------



## Spongebob

fuzzybug said:


> YES! I had Frita and I hated her so much >.< and now she's in my main street so I STILL see her everyday!
> Pietro is awful IMO. And I don't understand why everyone goes gaga over Muffy. She's creepy.



...Trying my hardest not to rage right now.
I hate Chops tho. He's scary


----------



## Sanaki

Harry, all frogs, Marshal, birds, Beardo, Barold, Biff, Bubbles... list goes on

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pietro, Rod, Bears.....


----------



## Spongebob

Ahri said:


> Harry, all frogs, Marshal, birds, Beardo, Barold, Biff, Bubbles... list goes on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pietro, Rod, Bears.....


Even Pinky?


----------



## Cudon

Eh I don't really hate any villagers. Like even though I hate how Chrissy looks, I'd be willing to have her in my town if she fit the theme. Hippeux looks pretty unpleasant though. Like the bad kind of classy.

Thinking about it now if I ever were to make an apocalypse themed town Chrissy would be a hilarious psycho.


----------



## dalandanator

Buck the horse is just plain horrid. Easiest decision made when he asked me if he should move away or not.


----------



## brownboy102

Violet. SHE THINKS SHE IS PRETTY, BUT SHE IS JUST A GORILLA. AN UGLY GORILLA. Sorry, just had a lot of bad times with her.....When she moved, I placed a trash can over her house X3


----------



## MagicalCat590

The Hidden Owl said:


> _I think that Julian looks like a girl or at least tries to look like one._
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which makes him ugly.



Julian is supposed to bishie, which literally means he's supposed to be a pretty boy (so basically a shoujo manga character).I feel like they might have taken the whole thing too far and I think it's kinda silly that they tried to apply those traits to an ACNL villager because he just comes off as really, really femme to me. I actually think that's hilarious, though, and I plan on really playing that up when I finally manage to get him in Coven.


----------



## brownboy102

I also hate angus, hippuex, and a few others. Do I need to explain?


----------



## fuzzybug

Yes, you do.
And I was waiting for you to post on my thread...


----------



## XIII

Sparro said:


> Violet. SHE THINKS SHE IS PRETTY, BUT SHE IS JUST A GORILLA. AN UGLY GORILLA. Sorry, just had a lot of bad times with her.....When she moved, I placed a trash can over her house X3


Oh gosh, VIOLET. I literally had an AC party when she finally moved out. She still haunts my main street though...


----------



## fuzzybug

XIII said:


> Oh gosh, VIOLET. I literally had an AC party when she finally moved out. She still haunts my main street though...



Ugh, don't you hate that? D: I still have Diva I think in my main street... >_<


----------



## brownboy102

I have a lot of rejects in my main...

Then there are my loved ones who moved unexpectedly... 

MOLLY, SPARRO, MIRA, WWHHWHHHHHHYYYY


----------



## fuzzybug

Sparro said:


> I have a lot of rejects in my main...
> 
> Then there are my loved ones who moved unexpectedly...
> 
> MOLLY, SPARRO, MIRA, WWHHWHHHHHHYYYY



awww I have Molly, so i feel your pain D:
Mira is so cute <3
as for sparro, well... let's just say i like him cos he has your username xD


----------



## brownboy102

You...you....don't....like...Sparro...?...


----------



## fuzzybug

Sparro said:


> You...you....don't....like...Sparro...?...



Wellllll I mean he's not a cutie.... I didn't say I didn't like him. He's _okay_


----------



## Beleated_Media

I freaking hate gabi. She literally looks like a guy and is disgusting for a peppy...


----------



## ajamplunk

Beleated_Media said:


> I freaking hate gabi. She literally looks like a guy and is disgusting for a peppy...



True! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Beleated_Media

ajamplunk said:


> True! Ha ha ha!



Ikr d:


----------



## ajamplunk

Limberg?


----------



## fuzzybug

EWW I had him move in in WW >_< he's so awful


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Spongebob said:


> ...Trying my hardest not to rage right now.
> I hate Chops tho. He's scary



Why would anyone hate frita???? She's my favourite and I cried when she moved out in March. I have recently been reunited with her. Still what's with the hate?


----------



## Nunnafinga

RainbowCherry said:


> Every single frog villagers, and many bears. of course, Bluebear and Poncho are fabulous bears, so they are cubs in my mind, to protect them from being in the race of ugly bears, except the few good bears of course, like Poncho and Bluebear.






Ribbit.


----------



## Cudon

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Why would anyone hate frita???? She's my favourite and I cried when she moved out in March. I have recently been reunited with her. Still what's with the hate?


Opinions :u


----------



## OtakuMatt

Alice has to be it.


----------



## ajamplunk

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 67528
> 
> Ribbit.



Totally off topic, but I love this idea!


----------



## Imitation

After looking through this thread ive found that the villagers that everybody hates, I like ._.

I dislike ALL THE GOATS (They're heads remind me of bicycle seats ._.)


----------



## Kitty2201

Rocket... There's more that I think are ugly but I'm not gonna write them all down lol


----------



## Leela

I don't know why but I found the goat head bicycle thing hilarious XD

I forgot to mention, I loathe Quillson. To look upon him is to know hell itself.


----------



## fuzzybug

Kitty2201 - All the gorillas and monkeys are so terrible XP I don't even know which one is the worst. Probably Elise for monkeys.

Leela - Good lord >_<
Just googled him, I completely agree; he is like knowing hell itself xD


----------



## Sanaki

Spongebob said:


> Even Pinky? View attachment 67508



Yep.

I also hate any mice and gorillas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> I don't know why but I found the goat head bicycle thing hilarious XD
> 
> I forgot to mention, I loathe Quillson. To look upon him is to know hell itself.



QUILLSON LOL that villager legit haunted like 3 towns i made.


----------



## SmellySock

Biskit o.o


----------



## spCrossing

SmellySock said:


> Biskit o.o


----------



## MagicalCat590

trifuxy said:


> Beardo freaks me out. *he just looks like a creepy 40+ year old manbear and the fact that he's smug just weirds me out even more. if anyone's seen it, he reminds me of Stanley Tucci's character in the lovely bones. ugh*





Spoiler











He's based off the character of John Watson, who was a player until he got married. That's why he's a Smug, and he looks like an older British guy because that's what Watson was.


----------



## brownboy102

fuzzybug said:


> Wellllll I mean he's not a cutie.... I didn't say I didn't like him. He's _okay_



I.....I....I don't know what to believe anymore....

I...I.......I...*Cries*


----------



## BerryPop

I really dont wanna make anyone upset..
(Seriously guys, i like camofrog is a cutie because he was in ww with me)
But tabby and diva.


----------



## fuzzybug

Sparro said:


> I.....I....I don't know what to believe anymore....
> 
> I...I.......I...*Cries*



Look, I've never met him before. Maybe the picture just didn't do him justice. It was blurry/bad quality.


----------



## brownboy102

I am just so sad......

But I am not.

I just had stabucks, thats why


----------



## fuzzybug

LUCKYYYY
Wow, yet again we are ruining a thread...
As usual completely off-topic xD


----------



## brownboy102

XD

Exactly. Why do we do this.

I also hate Willow. Don't ask, as I hate MOST of the snobbies. _MOST._


----------



## Eldin

The absolute worst imo is Cobb. Dear lord, he moved into my town and I was just like GET OUT. 

I booted him immediately but he still skulks around my shops..


----------



## fuzzybug

Sparro said:


> XD
> 
> Exactly. Why do we do this.
> 
> I also hate Willow. Don't ask, as I hate MOST of the snobbies. _MOST._



Seriously, why. xD

WHAT! YOU HATE WILLOW?! HOW?!!!!!! She's so cute and innocent <33 I like all the snooties... ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> The absolute worst imo is Cobb. Dear lord, he moved into my town and I was just like GET OUT.
> 
> I booted him immediately but he still skulks around my shops..



oh my gosh lol XD
he's so horrible >_<


----------



## Hipster

WART JR


----------



## Spongebob

Ahri said:


> Bears.....



Even Nate?


----------



## spCrossing

Spongebob said:


> Even Nate?


I love Nate.
He's such a loveable goof.


----------



## brownboy102

Yes.

I hate Willow.


----------



## azukitan

My top 10 unattractive villagers...
1. Katt
2. Moe
3. Tabby
4. Bella
5. Diva
6. Benjamin
7. Muffy
8. Rodney
9. Naomi
10. Vladimir


----------



## brownboy102

My top 5

1: Tabby.
2: Violet.
3: Angus.
4: Hippeux.
5: Willow.

DON'T DESPISE ME FOR HATING ON WILLOW );


----------



## Cudon

Hmm I remembered something. Any villager that has their eyes closed 90% of the time disturbs me.. Like Julian and Baabara. Also Tabby is bae. <3


----------



## spCrossing

azukitan said:


> My top 10 unattractive villagers...
> 1. Katt
> 2. Moe
> 3. Tabby
> 4. Bella
> 5. Diva
> 6. Benjamin
> 7. Muffy
> 8. Rodney
> 9. Naomi
> 10. Vladimir


Moe adorable though. :C


----------



## CupcakeZombie

azukitan said:


> My top 10 unattractive villagers...
> 1. Katt
> 2. Moe
> 3. Tabby
> 4. Bella
> 5. Diva
> 6. Benjamin
> 7. Muffy
> 8. Rodney
> 9. Naomi
> 10. Vladimir



Moe, Benjamin and Bella is cute though :c 
I think Chops and Truffles is one of the ugliest xD


----------



## Imitation

Dinomates said:


> Hmm I remembered something. Any villager that has their eyes closed 90% of the time disturbs me.. Like Julian and Baabara. Also Tabby is bae. <3



Does Shep come under this?


----------



## Cudon

Voltz09 said:


> Does Shep come under this?


Eh not really. Sure his eyes are covered but since I don't see his eyes Idm. It only bugs me when a villagers closed eyes move when talking like idk looks real weird. Like Baabara and her oddly moving eyelashes


----------



## goey0614

azukitan said:


> My top 10 unattractive villagers...
> 1. Katt
> 2. Moe
> 3. Tabby
> 4. Bella
> 5. Diva
> 6. Benjamin
> 7. Muffy
> 8. Rodney
> 9. Naomi
> 10. Vladimir



Aww, Katt ;_;


----------



## brownboy102

goey0614 said:


> Aww, Katt ;_;


Ikr....

She is literally in the middle of your world on the sig XD


----------



## goey0614

Sparro said:


> Ikr....
> 
> She is literally in the middle of your world on the sig XD



Remembering her forever ^^


----------



## Leela

^Remembering her forever? Is she buried in the middle of the world? Did she die?! 

I've never liked Bam or Alfonso.


----------



## brownboy102

I am sorry I lost her as she was your's....

She was unexpectedly doing it like all my past and loved villagers..


----------



## Citri

Canberra is the ugliest villager to step foot in my town

dem eyebrowz are frightening


----------



## spCrossing

Citri said:


> Canberra is the ugliest villager to step foot in my town
> 
> dem eyebrowz are frightening


But her shocked expression...





...hilarious.


----------



## Leela

OMG I'm dying XD


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Velma 
Why... do you have a beard... your a girl... none of the other female goats do..
....why?


----------



## pelagius_septim

The top of my list is Melba, Tammy, and Paula it may be offensive to some for Melba, but she is ugly in my opinion because she moved so close to my house, and I dont really like Koalas anyways.... And Tammy looks like Paula, and Paula is atrocious, my brother had Paula, and then Tammy moved from my town to his town, hahaha


----------



## goey0614

Leela said:


> ^Remembering her forever? Is she buried in the middle of the world? Did she die?!
> 
> I've never liked Bam or Alfonso.



Nah, she's still in my heart 
(I had to let her go for some reason, but I still like her^^ Thanks to the Sparro to adopt her, I'll feel sad if she goes to void because she had stays in my town more than a year :])

Sparro, it's not your fault, don't blame yourself! I'm appreciated for what you have done for me. Cheer~


----------



## Leela

The latest villager to add to my hate list is Buck. He always looks like he's angry, and he just seems like he would be an awful person (horse) in real life. At least, I think so :3

I've already said this, but I can't stress enough how much I hate Quillson's face.


----------



## Radda

1.Merry
2.Clyde
3.Bella
4.Cranberra
5.Beardo
6.Katt
7.All The Ducks
8.All the monkeys except Nana,Champ and Deli
9.Charlise
10.Bam


----------



## Leela

And Charlise! I forgot about her.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

To me, Hazel (the unibrow) squirrel is ugly. I also cringe at Rocket, Cally, Jambette, Gala, Joey, Miranda, and Elise. The rest - the ugliest doesn't bother me based on looks.


----------



## honeymoo

Wart JR.


----------



## Soni

To tell the truth there are many villagers that are ugly for me. One example is the mammoth. (Sry that I don't remember the names of the villagers but I don't want to look for them since English is not my native language) Then I also don't like characters that have a beard and frogs in general. There is also another one who I forgot about but I really hated that villager and I just rembered it! (Gabi) =O


----------



## Miggi

Soni said:


> To tell the truth there are many villagers that are ugly for me. One example is the mammoth. (Sry that I don't remember the names of the villagers but I don't want to look for them since English is not my native language) Then I also don't like characters that have a beard and frogs in general. There is also another one who I forgot about but I really hated that villager and I just rembered it! (Gabi) =O


You mean Tucker, right? I kinda like him, got him in my town and he's really cool. Very unique. (But if I recall correctly, you're not a fan of unique characters *cough* Snake in SSB *cough*)
I really despise pretty all of the mice (specially Anicotti, she's creeping the s*** out of me), gorillas and pigs.


----------



## Leela

I hate all of the gorillas and most mice (I quite like Greta, though).


----------



## jasjas

Some of the ugliest villagers in my opinion are:
Jambette- Frog with a overdose of lipstick... really?
Diva- Same as Jambette.... overdose of makeup
Rocket- An insult to the super heroes, shes a ugly gorilla wearing lipstick, I mean, maybe a dog super hero instead of a gorilla, besides, most people hate the gorillas anyways ;P


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I guess the only ones that bother me would be Harry, and Klaus.


----------



## Swiftstream

Excuse me, you have not seen ugly unless you have Al or Harry in your town.


----------



## spCrossing

Leela said:


> I hate all of the gorillas and most mice (I quite like Greta, though).


Rod, Bree, Chadder, and Broccolo aren't ugly though... :C


----------



## goey0614

sp19047 said:


> Rod, Bree, Chadder, and Broccolo aren't ugly though... :C



I like Broccolo, he has cute eyes^^


----------



## piichinu

Hazel and MOOSE.


----------



## honeymoo

Ooh, now I'm remembering more looking through pages.
Mott... ew.. I remember seeing him in my campsite and cringing.. he looks like a geeky dude who eats bugs at lunch. Jambette... like who even thought that lipstick on a frog would look good... Most mice aren't that cute, though I love Greta, she's sweet. Eugene.. just really don't like how he looks.. Any of the bears (excluding cubs) are just ugly to me. All the crocs excluding Gayle.. The eagles, most hamsters, gorillas, most cows.. yeah, there's a lot I'm not too fond of lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND THOSE HIDEOUS KANGAROOS. CREEPIEST EVER.


----------



## spCrossing

honeymoo said:


> OH AND THOSE HIDEOUS KANGAROOS. CREEPIEST EVER.


Generally the only hideous one is Marcie because lipstick, the rest aren't that bad.


----------



## debinoresu

there are no ugly villagers........ every villager is beautiful..........

like 3/4 of the villagers are fug as hell tho for rl, like even somea my dreamies r ugly ass *****es, theyre still boss tier tho


----------



## spCrossing

debinoresu said:


> there are no ugly villagers........ every villager is beautiful..........


Exactly.


----------



## honeymoo

sp19047 said:


> Generally the only hideous one is Marcie because lipstick, the rest aren't that bad.



I think they're creepy because they have the babies in their pouch... idek why just really hate them.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

People are probably gonna hate me for saying it but I think Merengue, Julian, Ed, Hazel, Ren?e, Victoria, and all of the Hamsters and Gorillas are kinda ugly.

Not like I'd kick any of them out of my town though. Like Ren?e lives in Mykonos and I'm keeping her.


----------



## Flickster

http://38.media.tumblr.com/dc10b8f113e1c1385d718a80d2efe934/tumblr_nbt9tuoFb71sf21kpo1_250.png

Hans.. ew


----------



## spCrossing

honeymoo said:


> I think they're creepy because they have the babies in their pouch... idek why just really hate them.


I can see where you're coming from, since they blink at the same exact time and they copy expressions.
But Rooney and Walt, don't have babies...and that's why people in this community love them so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flickster said:


> http://38.media.tumblr.com/dc10b8f113e1c1385d718a80d2efe934/tumblr_nbt9tuoFb71sf21kpo1_250.png
> 
> Hans.. ew


He looks cool. :I

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hana-Nezumi said:


> all of the Hamsters are kinda ugly.


Yeah, although I like Flurry. I think the hamster's design should get tweaked a bit.
Hell, I like the Hamtaro versions of the Animal Crossing hamsters more than the original versions.
Personally, the Hamtaro design goes well with the Hamsters from Animal Crossing.


----------



## honeymoo

sp19047 said:


> I can see where you're coming from, since they blink at the same exact time and they copy expressions.
> But Rooney and Walt, don't have babies...and that's why people in this community love them so much.


Yeah, the males are alright I suppose.


----------



## jonny1

Chops!


----------



## littleporkchop

I personally think _all_ monkey villagers are ugly! Especially Shari



Just look at her! She is soo ugly!


----------



## spCrossing

littleporkchop said:


> I personally think _all_ monkey villagers are ugly! Especially Shari
> View attachment 68074
> 
> Just look at her! She is soo ugly!


.....aww...
She's soooo adorable! :3


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I am actually scared of ducks monkeys and gorillas. But if they moved in I would still love them I guess...hehe


----------



## goey0614

SeraphicOrder said:


> I am actually scared of ducks monkeys and gorillas. But if they moved in I would still love them I guess...hehe



Ikr, every villagers have their own uniqueness hehe


----------



## Leela

The thing I hate about the baby kangaroos is how no one ever mentions them. They're just... there *shudders*.


----------



## Leela

bump :3


----------



## spCrossing

Eh...when it comes to ugly villagers there's not that many that comes to mind.
Probably Truffles and Elise...but that's it.


----------



## mashedpotaties

Leela said:


> The thing I hate about the baby kangaroos is how no one ever mentions them. They're just... there *shudders*.



Ugh I feel you. Kinda sorta really creepy


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Maple and Chow Just kidding about Maple MUAHAHAHA YOU WILL NEVER SEE THIS

Honorable mentions:
Violet
View attachment 68368

Just an excuse to post this, still hate her though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pic isn't mine btw hhahaha


----------



## spCrossing

thatawkwardkid said:


> Maple and Chow Just kidding about Maple MUAHAHAHA YOU WILL NEVER SEE THIS
> 
> Honorable mentions:
> Violet
> View attachment 68368
> 
> Just an excuse to post this, still hate her though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pic isn't mine btw hhahaha


Expert hiding Violet...
But the worst gorilia, hands-down is...*drumroll*





Jane from the original.
Seriously, look at dose lips.
HO HO HO I C WAT U DID DER HO HO HO


----------



## thatawkwardkid

sp19047 said:


> Expert hiding Violet...
> But the worst gorilia, hands-down is...*drumroll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane from the original.
> Seriously, look at dose lips.
> HO HO HO I C WAT U DID DER HO HO HO



dats hawt

- - - Post Merge - - -

 Oh no, the secrets out!


----------



## fuzzybug

I can't believe how many replies this thread has... o.o
To anyone who says all hamsters are ugly:
Apple is not ugly, she's just... odd...
Soleil is amazing.
all others...eh. xD


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Cobb scares me ;-;


----------



## fuzzybug

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Cobb scares me ;-;



YES omg
green pig. yellow glasses. smiling. NOOOOPE!


----------



## piichinu

Lyman. >_>


----------



## Beachland

All the gorillas and monkeys drive me crazy. I really hate apes irl, I think they're just the ugliest things.


----------



## Manzanas

thatawkwardkid said:


> Maple and Chow



Really? I can understand Chow, but Maple doesn't seem ugly, all the contrary...
View attachment 68442




Beachland said:


> All the gorillas and monkeys drive me crazy. I really hate apes irl, I think they're just the ugliest things.



Oh, I know that feeling... I'm not very fond of apes, either. They're quite ugly, the only exception is Shari, she's kinda cute.


----------



## spCrossing

So..Nobody finds Champ or Porter cute?




What's wrong with you guys?


----------



## SmokeyB

I hope they all move away from your town =3=


----------



## Leela

Please... NO!


----------



## RainbowCherry

Oh god what is that ugly being? Kill it! Destoy it! Burn it! Gigi why you so ugly you 2 froggy with lipstick Oh god.. that ugly being is scaring mee.. (seriously, what were they thinking when they made some of these villagers?)


----------



## spCrossing

I got Gigi in my CF town...*
SHE WONT LEAVE....*


----------



## fuzzybug

EEP Gigi _the horror_ *shudders*


----------



## Ebony Claws

I have conducted a list of every villager from the Animal Crossing franchise that does not fit my ridiculously high standards. 

Long read ahead. Viewer discretion is advised. 



Spoiler



Alfonso
Alli
Boots
Del
Drago
Gayle 
Liz 
Pironkon
Sly
Anabelle
Annalisa
Antonio
Crano
Lulu
Nosegay, unfortunately fabulous names do not count.
Olaf
Pango
Snooty
Zoe
Beardo
Charlise
Chow
Curt
Dozer
Dyck
Grizzly
Groucho
Klaus
Nate, although that monobrow made it hard to decide.
Paula
Pinky
Teddy
Tutu
Ursala
Ace
Admiral
Anchovy
Flash
Jacques
Jakoten
Jay
Jitters
Joe
Lucha
Madam Rosa
Midge
Otis
Peck 
Piper
Robin
Shoukichi 
Sparro
Twiggy
Twirp
Angus
Coach
Chuck 
Oxford
Rodeo
Stu
T-Bone
Verdum
Vic
Ankha
Bob
Felicity
Kabuki
Katt
Kid Cat
Kiki, ugh grooossss!
Kitty
Lolly
Meow
Merry
Mitzi
Moe
Monique
Olivia
Pierre
Punchy
Purrl
Rosie
Rudy
Stinky
Tabby, ARGH! It was so hard to put this one's name on the list! 
Tangy
Tom
Ava
Becky
Benedict
Betty
Broffina
Egbert
Goose
Hank
Hector
Ken
Knox
Leigh
Plucky
Rhoda
Belle
Bessie
Carrot
Isako
Naomi
Patty
Petunia
Tipper
Aisle
Barold
Bluebear
Cheri
Chester, although the expressions he makes are absolutely gorgeous, unfortunately his default face is a turnoff. 
Cupcake
June
Kody
Maple
Murphy
Olive
Pekoe
Poko
Poncho
Pudge
Stitches, what were the designers thinking? 
Tammy
Vladimir
Bam
Beau
Bruce
Deirdre
Diana, I can't help but laugh whenever I see this one. She just looks so ridiculous! 
Erik
Fauna
Fuchsia
Lopex
Zell
Bea
Benjamin
Biskit
Bones
Bow 
Butch
Champagne
Cherry
Cookie
Daisy
Goldie
Lucky
Mac
Maddie
Marcel
Masa
Megumi
Portia
Shep
Walker
Bill 
Deena
Derwib
Drake
Freckles
Fruity
Gloria
Joey
Ketchup
Maelle
Mallary
Miranda
Molly
Pate, although I'll give her a few bonus point for her eyebrows.
Pompom
Quillson
Scoot
Shinabiru
Weber
Amelia
Apollo
Avery
Buzz
Celia
Frank
Keaton
Pierce
Quetzel
Sterling
Axel
Big Top
Dizzy
Elina
Ellie
Eloise
Margie
Opal
Paolo
Tia
Tucker
Camofrog
Cousteau
Croque, another tough one.
Diva
Drift
Emerald
Frobert
Gigi
Henry
Huck
Jeremiah
Kakkun
Lily
Prince, another super fabulous frog that unfortunately had to be left out.
Puddles
Ribbot
Sunny
Tad
Wart Jr. 
Billy
Chevre
Frugg
Iggy
Kidd
Nan
Pashmina
Sven
Velma
Al
Boone
Boyd
Cesar
Hans
Jane, shout out to her original Japanese design which would _definitely_ get her off of this list if not for it being scrapped. 
Louie
Peewee
Rocket
Violet
Yodel
Apple
Clay
Flurry
Graham
Hamlet
Hamphrey
Rodney
Soleil
Bertha
Biff
Bitty
Bubbles
Clara
Harry, ALMOST beautiful! ALMOST! You're almost there Harry!
Hippeux
Lulu
Rocco
Rollo
Annalist
Buck
Cleo
Clyde
Colton 
Ed 
Elmer
Julian
Papi
Peaches
Roscoe
Savannah
Victoria
Winnie
Astrid
Carrie
Kitt
Koharu
Marcie
Marcy
Mathilda
Rooney
Sylvia
Valise
Walt
Alice
Canberra, definitely the more fabulous of the koalas but unfortunately not fabulous enough.
Eugene
Faith
Gonzo
Huggy
Lyman
Melba
Ozzie
Sydney
Yuka
Aziz
Bud
Evis
Jubei
Leopold
Lionel
Mott
Rex
Rory
Anicotti
Bella
Bettina
Bree
Broccolo
Carmen
Chadder
Chico
Dora
Flossie
Greta
Limberg
Moose, such a cutie but something's just... iffy about him
Penelope
Penny
Rizzo
Rod
Samson
Champ
Deli
Elise
Flip
Monty
Nana
Shari
Simon
Tammi
Marina
Octavian
Zucker
Blanche
Cranston
Flora
Gladys
Julia
Nindori
Phil
Phoebe
Queenie
Rio
Snady
Sprocket
Analogue
Aurora
Boomer
Cube
Flo
Friga
Gwen
Hopper
Iggly
Kamabko
Nobuo
Puck
Roald
Sprinkle
Tex
Agnes
Boris
Chops
Cobb
Curly
Gala
Hambo
Hugh
Kevin
Lucy
Margaret
Pancetti
Peggy
Pigleg
Rasher
Spork
Sue E. 
Truffles 
(Lots of great pigs, shame they all had to end up here. Pancetti, Spork and Chops are my personal favorites.)
Bonbon
Bunnie
Carmen
Chrissy
Claude
Coco
Cole
Doc
Dotty
Francine
Gabi
Gaston
Genji, YUCK!
Mira
O'Hare
Pippy
Pusuke
Ruby
Snake, EWWWWW!
Tiffany
Hornsby
Merengue, one of the worst by far...
Patricia
Petunia
Renee
Rhonda
Spike
Tank
Tiara
Baabara
Cashmere
Curlos
Eunice
Frita
Gen
Muffy
Pietro
Stella
Timbra
Vesta
Wendy
Willow
Woolio
Agent S
Blaire
Cally
Caroline
Filbert, this one is just... oh god... so horrible... I honestly can't see why anyone would find anything good about this guy's design. It's almost unbearable how hideous this excuse for an Animal Crossing character looks. 
Hazel
KIt
Marshal, EW EW EW GET THIS MONSTROSITY AWAY FROM ME ASAP
Mint
Monpe
Natasha
Nibbles
Peanut
Pecan
Poppy
Ricky
Sally
Sheldon
Static
Bangle
Bianca
Claudia
Leonardo
Rolf
Rowan
Tybalt
Chief
Dobie
Fang
Freya
Kyle
Lobo
Skye
Tarou
Vanessa
Whitney
Wolfgang
And all of the NPCs are ugly too.



There's really only one villager that outshines the rest appearance-wise and I feel like I don't even need to say her name for you to instantly know which character I'm talking about.






I'm utterly baffled that such a gorgeous character model belongs to something such as Animal Crossing. I swear the person who designed this wonderful creature is none other than Jesus himself... 

I think this frog is all the proof one needs to make the statement that Nintendo is indeed the greatest videogame company-no, the greatest THING that has ever existed since the beginning of time... NO QUESTIONS ASKED.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Manzanas said:


> Really? I can understand Chow, but Maple doesn't seem ugly, all the contrary...
> View attachment 68442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know that feeling... I'm not very fond of apes, either. They're quite ugly, the only exception is Shari, she's kinda cute.



There's actually a hidden message I left I think you should read lol


----------



## Miss_Tisa

PIETRO.He is just...no.


----------



## Melgogs

OH one that's not a villager but whom I greatly dislike is CHIP the fishing tourney beaver. I find him pretty gross and it's always sad to see him devour the fish I bring him. At least Nat tries to be subtle about his intentions and pretends it's all in the name of research >:I


----------



## Drake789

Oh gosh Jambette and Gigi XD

I've had the wonderful pleasure of getting to have both of these *beautiful* frogs in my town throughout the last year in new leaf. Jambette was actually one of my first starting villagers ever, so I was scarred by her fairly early in my animal crossing experience. Both of those frogs need to control the amount of lipstick they use... seriously...


----------



## Ebony Claws

But
But 
Gigi is really pretty ;-;


----------



## Leela

Ebony Claws said:


> But
> But
> Gigi is really pretty ;-;



Is she? Is she _really?_


----------



## Ebony Claws

_Yesssss_
I love the frogs' designs and Gigi's blonde hair and purple color scheme looks really good to me.


----------



## Leela

Well, everyone is entitled to their own opinion even if it's wrong. 

Anyway, I'm sure I also have some liked villagers that others hate(maybe Tiffany?).


----------



## Ebony Claws

Tiffany is pretty cool. 
I can only think of one villager I really despise and it's Bettina, and she's not even ugly...


----------



## Leela

Something about Bettina rubs me the wrong way. She's witchspawn. Yes, I made that word up.


----------



## Ebony Claws

Something about the normal villagers makes them sound... insincere to me. They don't come off as kind, they come off as rude sometimes. Their dialogue just irritates me sometimes. It really just depends on which normal villager and what they say. 
Bettina just seemed extra jerky. She was always trying to get me to buy something too, which made things worse, and she showed up in Cakebury to take to place of a normal villager I actually wanted.

Not sure how to describe why some normal villagers annoy me. Some of them don't, like Marcie and Gayle. I guess it depends on what they say and at what time.


----------



## fuzzybug

Ebony Claws said:


> Something about the normal villagers makes them sound... insincere to me. They don't come off as kind, they come off as rude sometimes. Their dialogue just irritates me sometimes. It really just depends on which normal villager and what they say.
> Bettina just seemed extra jerky. She was always trying to get me to buy something too, which made things worse, and she showed up in Cakebury to take to place of a normal villager I actually wanted.
> 
> Not sure how to describe why some normal villagers annoy me. Some of them don't, like Marcie and Gayle. I guess it depends on what they say and at what time.



In WW, I had Deena. At first I hated her, because all she did was complain and act like she was trash and be depressed all the time. I remember she was always the only one who wanted to move out. ALWAYS! And somehow I got attached to her and _actually begged her each time to stay_. I'll bet she's _still_ in my town. Along with dead & creepy Stitches.


----------



## Leela

I don't like Sylvia because of her hideous face. She also moved in on top of my pansies (not all of them, thankfully).


----------



## mayor_zoe

Can we please talk about Al?  Like... seriously. Those eyes.







Oh. And Sheldon too. I'm so glad he's out of my town...


----------



## fuzzybug

Those _eyes?_ More like those lips... O.O


----------



## mayor_zoe

Oh god- I didn't even notice those!

Every time I look at him, I just notice his awful eyes + eyebrows. It feels like he's perpetually shocked at the world.


----------



## mirujing

sPORK. I hated him in my town, he's such an ugly little bug. >:c


----------



## Leela

I feel like Quillson hasn't received enough hate yet.

And, yes, I hate Al, Sheldon and Crackle/Spork/That Thing


----------



## mayor_zoe

Ooh. I don't think I've ever come across Quillson before but he looks... interesting. o.0


Oh my goodness!! I don't know how I could forget but I just remembered... THIS GUY:


----------



## Drake789

mayor_zoe said:


> Ooh. I don't think I've ever come across Quillson before but he looks... interesting. o.0
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!! I don't know how I could forget but I just remembered... THIS GUY:



This guy is in my town right now, he needs to take his underwear that he wears on his head and get out. I do not tolerate such dirty dressing in my town yet he continues to walk around with his illegal underwear... Disgusting...

Honestly though he isn't too bad once you get used to his strange appearance, plus he moved into a fairly nice spot in my town so I think I'll let him stay until I can't take his face anymore


----------



## mayor_zoe

Drake789 said:


> This guy is in my town right now, he needs to take his underwear that he wears on his head and get out. I do not tolerate such dirty dressing in my town yet he continues to walk around with his illegal underwear... Disgusting...
> 
> Honestly though he isn't too bad once you get used to his strange appearance, plus he moved into a fairly nice spot in my town so I think I'll let him stay until I can't take his face anymore




Bahaha. I love that.

But seriously- why do all the ugly villagers pick good spots and all the dream villagers pick *the worst* spots possible?


----------



## Drake789

I know right! That happens to me all the time, so sometimes I just end up learning to enjoy those undesirable villagers (such as stinky) and another time Mallary randomly moved into a spot I was going to try and put one of my dream villagers in, but then I was like eh I guess I'll just replace them with her, as it turned out she really was pretty cool. She ended up moving out eventually by surprise, but still some of my least favorites or ugly villagers have become some of my favorites just because of their house placements XD


----------



## blackmoor17

I hated Chops and Rasher, and mainly all pig villagers.


----------



## fuzzybug

So true! I flipping *hate* plot-resetting. One time, I was trying to plot reset Pango, and she kept going in the same spot! Or she would move about an inch. I was like, "Screw it, you're good there"  xD


----------



## spCrossing

mayor_zoe said:


> Can we please talk about Al?  Like... seriously. Those eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. And Sheldon too. I'm so glad he's out of my town...


Al....meh..
Sheldon though, he never gets any love.


----------



## Drake789

fuzzybug said:


> So true! I flipping *hate* plot-resetting. One time, I was trying to plot reset Pango, and she kept going in the same spot! Or she would move about an inch. I was like, "Screw it, you're good there"  xD



I feel that! I was trying to plot Coco's house somewhere kinda out of the way of my main paths yet she kept insisting on moving onto one of my oaths so I just gave up and just loaded the game and she ended up moving in like the best spot possible XD

Of course I will never probably risk ruining my town like that again, but I guess taking risks is worth it sometimes!


----------



## fuzzybug

Drake789 said:


> I feel that! I was trying to plot Coco's house somewhere kinda out of the way of my main paths yet she kept insisting on moving onto one of my oaths so I just gave up and just loaded the game and she ended up moving in like the best spot possible XD
> 
> Of course I will never probably risk ruining my town like that again, but I guess taking risks is worth it sometimes!



Oh my gosh, isn't that always the way? xD
With Molly (who I paid 5mil for), I knew where she was going to move in. I knew she would move in on top of orchard. Sure enough, I was right. And stupid me, I forgot to plot reset >_<
It doesn't really bother me now, though.


----------



## Kip

Violet, Tammy &  Paula are just, no.


----------



## Leela

Mac, Tabby and Pudge are also just, no.


----------



## Leela

bump :3


----------



## fuzzybug

bumpings


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Gloria and Alli are like....hmmm.... no!


----------



## fuzzybug

xD I think all the alligators are bad lol except Gayle and Sly, which fall under the okay category xD


----------



## Mints

Harry ugh omg anyone but him *^*


----------



## CapnRecon

Rasher. He's hideous. Thank Christ I have him in the boxes stage right now. All I can hope for now is avoiding more pigs moving in. I started my town with four of them, finally down to two. But I lost Maple in the process unfortunately, couldn't find my 3DS for a few weeks. :/


----------



## froogie

Beardo


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Amelia


----------



## honeymoo

already posted on this thread but i'm adding 99% of the bears (not cubs)


----------



## Leela

Yes, all of the big bears are yucky yuck yuck.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

CHOW IS NOT UGLY FOOL

I have to say Julian, Pietro, and Al.


----------



## cadney

I hate Wart Jr., Camofrog, and Limberg. Oh, and Harry.

I've had the misfortune of these guys in my town so many times...
They clash with everything pink so badly. Haha


----------



## spCrossing

"All of the Bears are Ugly"
AHEM.
Teddy, Chow, Curt, and Pinky are wonderful.


----------



## fuzzybug

*-AHEM-* Grizzly is awesome, as well.


----------



## oranje

fuzzybug said:


> *-AHEM-* Grizzly is awesome, as well.



I was a big fan of Grizzy too before he moved away. :'( He was my grumpy bear.
I'm not a huge fan of the Goats or Gorillas. I had Gruff in my town and I couldn't get rid of him fast enough. >.> Rocket's in my town now though and she isn't so bad. She's like my favorite-least favorite.


----------



## Hyasynth

I find the big-eyed villagers like Chrissy and Cookie to be really unsettling. I don't care how kawaii uguu they're supposed to be, those are the eyes of the mentally unstable.

Also, every hamster not named Soleil is terribad. Apple looks like Satan.



Elin said:


> Pretty much all of the monkey and *mice villagers* are ugly to me.




TAKE IT BACK.



littleporkchop said:


> I personally think _all_ monkey villagers are ugly! Especially Shari
> 
> [insert 2huge pic here]
> 
> Just look at her! She is soo ugly!


fite me irl Shari is the cutest monkey tho


----------



## Leela

I'm sorry! I just don't like the bears, no need to get annoyed :3 Actually, no one was that annoyed. Never mind lol

I never said "all of the big bears are ugly". I said they were "yucky yuck yuck" 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Apple looks like Satan"

The truth has been spoken.


----------



## spCrossing

"Apple looks like Satan"
Yeah, her design looks weird in the game.
How come the fanart for the villagers look better than their appearances in-game?


----------



## honeymoo

sp19047 said:


> "All of the Bears are Ugly"
> AHEM.
> Teddy, Chow, Curt, and Pinky are wonderful.



no omg they're huge and weird looking bYE
pinky and teddy are OK


----------



## JayTrain

The Hidden Owl said:


> CHOW IS NOT UGLY FOOL
> 
> I have to say Julian, Pietro, and Al.



You're the fool for saying that pietro and julian look ugly


----------



## cherriielle

Looking up what Miranda looks like and....






*shiver*


----------



## spCrossing

xCherryskyx said:


> Looking up what Miranda looks like and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shiver*


YE- NO.
STAY AWAY.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

RJtheACPlayer said:


> You're the fool for saying that pietro and julian look ugly


Pietro looks like a Serial Killer. Julian looks... well nevermind this isn't an adult chatroom after all...


----------



## JayTrain

The Hidden Owl said:


> Pietro looks like a Serial Killer. Julian looks... well nevermind this isn't an adult chatroom after all...



Please elaborate on how he looks like a serial killer. Also it's a kids game, Nintendo had no intention of making Julian seem that way.


----------



## PinkTanuki

Poor Pietro just has the bad luck of being modeled after something many people have a (usually irrational) fear of. I don't have any clown issues and I love rainbows so he's okay by me!

Back in the original GC version it was a running joke I'd write Coco letters about how much she scared me. It was of course just exaggeration for fun.


----------



## spCrossing

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Please elaborate on how he looks like a serial killer.


Just think of the movie "It", but even stupider.
I do like Pietro though, he's kewl.
But Curlos is better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PinkTanuki said:


> Poor Pietro just has the bad luck of being modeled after something many people have a (usually irrational) fear of. I don't have any clown issues and I love rainbows so he's okay by me!
> 
> Back in the original GC version it was a running joke I'd write Coco letters about how much she scared me. It was of course just exaggeration for fun.


IKR?


----------



## Cudon

Some of you should calm down, opinions people :u 

Also I'd think the fact that Julian has his eyes closed in a weird way would be a turn off. It's just unnatural and weird. If he had open eyes I'd just accept him as the generic unicorn but noope.


----------



## Lavandula

I had Elise in my cycling town and seriously felt like gagging. I was sure no one would want her and that she'd go to the void. When I logged in the next morning, someone was practically begging me for her. They adopted her and then sent a message telling me how much they love her. Beauty certainly is in the eye of the beholder. While I would never want a villager like Elise in my town, I gained appreciation for "ugly" villagers.


----------



## KittyBoton

I think it's funny when people say Peaches is ugly, and they hate her eyes, when her and Stitches are basically the effing same. 
They both have the same damn eyes.

I'm always open to loving any villager I get, I get attached easily, but even if I don't like how a villager looks, I'm glad that there are others out there who love them.


----------



## mayorofskyloft

Without a doubt, I can say that Truffles is the ugliest villager I have ever seen.


----------



## Benevoir

Villagers that stands out the most imo is Rodney, Quillson, Freckles, Tipper, Huck and _Jambette_.


----------



## chiheerios

honeyprince said:


> Villagers that stands out the most imo is Rodney, Quillson, Freckles, Tipper, Huck and _Jambette_.



jambette looks like a drug addict there omfg
i gotta say the ugliest villager is camofrog


----------



## Coach

Truffles, Opal, Biskit, Tabby.


----------



## Leela

KittyBoton said:


> I think it's funny when people say Peaches is ugly, and they hate her eyes, when her and Stitches are basically the effing same.
> They both have the same damn eyes.
> 
> I'm always open to loving any villager I get, I get attached easily, but even if I don't like how a villager looks, I'm glad that there are others out there who love them.



OMG, I totally never noticed this. I've been living a lie.

Maybe it's because Stitches is a teddy bear so it's okay, but Peaches is supposed to look like a living animal rather than a cuddly toy.


----------



## spCrossing

The fact that people call Biskit "ugly" upsets me.
You guys have no taste in this adorable dog.


----------



## chiheerios

frobert too omfg. He was in literally every town i made


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

I hate Angus. After losing my game I thought I had got Agnes back.. but it was that stupid bull :c I tried tting him out of my town and he tells me he was "just kidding about leaving." -.-


----------



## fuzzybug

zeldafromhyrule said:


> I hate Angus. After losing my game I thought I had got Agnes back.. but it was that stupid bull :c I tried tting him out of my town and he tells me he was "just kidding about leaving." -.-



When that happens, just don't save your game. Close the game, reopen it back up, and when he says he wants to move, he should _actually do it._ 

I had this problem with a few villagers. I know where you're coming from!


----------



## MayorKale

Gigi. I can't stand her. I'm sorry to anybody that likes her, but ugh, I've been praying she goes for ages.


----------



## ToasterAlex

CHOW IS MY WORST ENEMY



When he moved away after months of trying I almost cried tears of joy!


----------



## mitzelflx

Hazel's design just baffles me.

In the gamecube version she looked like this





In the later games, they decided to change her name to sally.

Then new leaf comes along and what the flying frick






I mean, It's not hideously ugly but what the heck's up with that brow girl.


----------



## Solaeus

Baabara... her personality too > : T


----------



## #1 Senpai

mitzelflx said:


> Hazel's design just baffles me.
> 
> In the gamecube version she looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the later games, they decided to change her name to sally.
> 
> Then new leaf comes along and what the flying frick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, It's not hideously ugly but what the heck's up with that brow girl.



lmaolmao i laughed so hard at that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jambette scares the heck out of me...






I think it's the big lips.


----------



## evoxpisces

Nobody bothers me more than Gaston and his stupid mustache:

Even the name alone: "Gaston" just reminds me of the guy from Beauty and the Beast, whom I hate.


----------



## 12345

Vladimir is my number one enemy.

Seriously when I was restarting my game to get a good map he'd always crop up and one look at his face would warrant me irrationally resetting I hate his ugly mug so much.

Al and Barold are also pretty fug.

Edit: Also EGBERT.

Every single town I've ever had has ALWAYS had Egbert in it. He's always there.

He hasn't yet showed up in New Leaf but I am just biding time till I see that shiny yellow chicken again.

Doodle-duh.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Dinomates said:


> *Some of you should calm down, opinions people :u *
> 
> Also I'd think the fact that Julian has his eyes closed in a weird way would be a turn off. It's just unnatural and weird. If he had open eyes I'd just accept him as the generic unicorn but noope.



Omg this, I always come here to read people's posts...


----------



## Leela

thatawkwardkid said:


> Omg this, I always come here to read people's posts...



I do this too  I've already said the ones I hate


----------



## ajamplunk

Leela said:


> I do this too  I've already said the ones I hate


The comments on this thread are too funny.... Makes me grin!


----------



## oranje

I dunno man...I think Barold wins the ugly contest, hands down. No one is at his level.


----------



## Crucifigo

Ew, Barold. Sorry dude, I only pretended to like you so you'd pay obscene prices for my beetles. I don't like all the gorillas other than Violet and Boone. Also looking through, Limberg (is that facial hair???) virtually all the monkeys, Gloria, probably a lot more if I had a whole page to go through. I thought Pietro was a little odd at first but I love having him around now.


----------



## nard

All villagers are equal. Beautiful and great in personality.


----------



## Luna_Solara

I think Tabby and Pietro are a little creepy looking but I don't think they're ugly... I actually don't think any of the villagers are ugly.


----------



## StaleCupcake

There are some uglies I can't stand but there are some I actually don't mind and find to be pretty cool.
Take *Beardo* for example.. he's clearly not the cutest villager ever but there's something about him I like.


----------



## Damniel

ELISE and VELMA are the most hideous creatures to roam the earth


----------



## CPTAnnaII

fuzzybug said:


> Yesss except Dora. She's at least kind of cute.



And Bree!! She's actually a really cute mouse :3

But my ugly list consists of
Rocket
Mira (sorry, she is to me)
Samson
O'Hare
All monkeys
Pietro, IMG

And more lol


----------



## Leela

I didn't realise Truffles was a girl until I came to this thread. Then again, she doesn't look like a guy either.


----------



## Arno

Truffles is such a cute pig name, but nah, she had to be designed the way she is. 
Also Barold. WHAT ARE YOU EVEN.


----------



## Leela

Arno said:


> Truffles is such a cute pig name, but nah, she had to be designed the way she is.
> Also Barold. WHAT ARE YOU EVEN.



http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Pedobear


----------



## spCrossing

CPTAnnaII said:


> All monkeys


*AHEM*


----------



## Envelin

Jambette. Is just- ugh.


----------



## windrising

Barold for sure


----------



## Beauchamp

chiheerios said:


> jambette looks like a drug addict there omfg
> i gotta say the ugliest villager is camofrog



Sooo scary


----------



## Tink26

fuzzybug said:


> Yesss except Dora. She's at least kind of cute.



OMG! Your fox animation is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## fuzzybug

~bump!


----------



## Toot

Oh god Carmen is my bane. Notable mentions are sally and cally. Coco would be here, but she's more creepy than ugly.


----------



## fuzzybug

True. Where have you been? Haven't seen you in ages


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Barold, ugh! I had him in my old cycling town, and I must confess, he was the only villager I ever actively abused. He's so creepy!

I also hate the hippos except Bertha.


----------



## Toot

fuzzybug said:


> True. Where have you been? Haven't seen you in ages



Lol I just started playing acnl last month after a 3 month break. XD


----------



## Jarrad

Julian... Gigi... Lobo... Tom... Claudia... Sprinkle (that ugly blue penguin)... and worst of all...












_Antonio_


----------



## Toot

Jarrad said:


> Julian... Gigi... Lobo... Tom... Claudia... Sprinkle (that ugly blue penguin)... and worst of all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Antonio_


 Lobo? I should kill you! All mah wolves are sexy.


----------



## oranje

Barold hands down wins the ugly contest. With the others at least I can see why they'd be appealing to some people, but with Barold I see nothing redeeming about him. :/


----------



## fuzzybug

GodToot said:


> Lol I just started playing acnl last month after a 3 month break. XD



Good Lord XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Julian... Gigi... Lobo... Tom... Claudia... Sprinkle (that ugly blue penguin)... and worst of all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Antonio_



ARE YOU SERIOUS??! Antonio is probably my favorite villager! How _could_ you? *cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> Lobo? I should kill you! All mah wolves are sexy.



Agreed!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranje said:


> Barold hands down wins the ugly contest. With the others at least I can see why they'd be appealing to some people, but with Barold I see nothing redeeming about him. :/



lol XD true


----------



## TaskBarR

Elise and Hazel are pretty ugly.


----------



## spCrossing

Jarrad said:


> Julian... Gigi... Lobo... Tom... Claudia... Sprinkle (that ugly blue penguin)... and worst of all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Antonio_


3 of the villagers you listed I actually love.
(HINT HINT it's Lobo, Sprinkle-sprink, and Antonio)


----------



## fuzzybug

Don't ya'll just _love_ Jambette?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> 3 of the villagers you listed I actually love.
> (HINT HINT it's Lobo, Sprinkle-sprink, and Antonio)



*high fives* Oui! I love Lobo, Antonio, and Tom!


----------



## Taryn

I dislike Violet. I think it's her lipstick. Been trying to chase her out of my town for a while. I am pretty new to kicking out people and getting who I want, so if you have any tips, let me know


----------



## TykiButterfree

Coco is creepy to me. She has that face you get if you reset while in another town in the gamecube game. Weird dead bunny. lol Also I used to like Hazel, but in New Leaf she looks weird.


----------



## NyaaChan

Graham tried to like him, but after 4months I had to send him out


----------



## thatawkwardkid

All this Barold, Chester and Jambette hate make me sad.


----------



## spCrossing

TykiButterfree said:


> Coco is creepy to me. She has that face you get if you reset while in another town in the gamecube game. Weird dead bunny. lol Also I used to like Hazel, but in New Leaf she looks weird.


The Hazel you're thinking of is "Sally".

Man what happened to the translation between the GameCube and Wild World games?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Rocket the gorilla is really ugly. I had her in my town and I hated her


----------



## patriceflanders

I really don't like any of the pigs, (big) bears, hippos and rhino
sizeeeeeeeee, I'm afraid


----------



## liedewijtje

maelle and all her ducky friends


----------



## Jaebeommie

All of the gorillas. Seriously.


----------



## Leela

If you think about it, there are probably more villagers that are hated than loved lol


----------



## requiem

*nibbles.*
ugh, she's gross.  she started out in my town and i _hated_ her, she just looks gross, and i hated the way the music played when i talked to her.  it took me so long to get her out too, ugh.


----------



## Gregriii

Truffles. HOW SHE CAN BE PEPPY??


----------



## Vanillaton

In her own way, she must think herself as pretty, but to me, and to a lot of people it does not come across that way and for that reason it must be known to all that Jambette, to me,is Queen of perfecting the ugly look. Would Grace be proud that she has perfected such a look? Who knows


----------



## Toadette

I don't like calling villagers ugly...but Barold is very...different lol.


----------



## Quilladin206

Katt is pretty ugly.
Then there is Monique (I dont hate cats, in fact i love cats and have two of them. Please dont take my opinions of these villagers the wrong way.) and OMG BELLA.
And i know alot of people think Coco is ugly, but id like to say that I actually love coco. Sure she isnt very pretty, but shes sweet if you forget about her looks.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Hippeux. I want him gone.


----------



## Leela

requiem said:


> *nibbles.*
> ugh, she's gross.  she started out in my town and i _hated_ her, she just looks gross, and i hated the way the music played when i talked to her.  it took me so long to get her out too, ugh.



Finally, someone shares my hatred!


----------



## spCrossing

requiem said:


> *nibbles.*
> ugh, she's gross.  she started out in my town and i _hated_ her, she just looks gross, and i hated the way the music played when i talked to her.  it took me so long to get her out too, ugh.


Her appearance on the N64 is much worse





Trust me.


----------



## HeyPatience

Toadette said:


> I don't like calling villagers ugly...but Barold is very...different lol.



He reminds me of this creepy guy that used to follow me around my campus just talking to me even though I wasnt responding. Thankfully Barold was only in my town for a week before he moved out.


----------



## Locket

Naomi. Bleh. There are a lot of ugly ones.


----------



## Tao

The horse villagers are all pretty darn ugly in my opinion. 

I've spent the past month hitting Buck with an Axe and ignoring all his requests hoping he would get the message and move out. A few days ago he came up to me and said he's leaving on the 6th and the only disappointment I had was that there wasn't an option that said "Good. Get gone"

There's another horse villager living in my village at the moment but I've not been interested enough to learn her name. So far all I've done is ignore her and tell her I don't like her house. Fingers crossed she'll go away soon.



At first I thought Carmen was a bit...odd...But I've grown somewhat attached to her and think she's pretty adorable now.


----------



## sakurakiki

Naomi & Astrid. I haven't had Naomi in my town but she's been in someones town I have visited &, yeah.

& I have had the displeasure of Astrid placing her house on top of land that I had been working on as well as her appearance not being very...well...appealing.


----------



## Quilladin206

Shari is pretty ugly too.


----------



## Nanobyte

Peewee. Peewee has a butt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Quilladin206 said:


> Shari is pretty ugly too.



uh nuh
I think she looks kind of cute, actually.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams

I like Barold's personality, not his face.
Not his face at all.


















Not at all.


----------



## K9Ike

Tao said:


> The horse villagers are all pretty darn ugly in my opinion.
> 
> I've spent the past month hitting Buck with an Axe and ignoring all his requests hoping he would get the message and move out. A few days ago he came up to me and said he's leaving on the 6th and the only disappointment I had was that there wasn't an option that said "Good. Get gone"
> 
> There's another horse villager living in my village at the moment but I've not been interested enough to learn her name. So far all I've done is ignore her and tell her I don't like her house. Fingers crossed she'll go away soon.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought Carmen was a bit...odd...But I've grown somewhat attached to her and think she's pretty adorable now.





y u hatin


----------



## Batsu

I have a soft spot for a lot of 'ugly' villagers (I think most of my dream villagers would be considered ugly, lol -- I like them because they look weird), but I seriously cannot stand kangaroos in this game and I find hippos to be eyesores too. I also don't like Cherry, Purrl, or Maelle.


----------



## Mercedes

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Violet. SHE THINKS SHE IS PRETTY, BUT SHE IS JUST A GORILLA. AN UGLY GORILLA. Sorry, just had a lot of bad times with her.....When she moved, I placed a trash can over her house X3



She's not that bad


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Nanobyte said:


> Peewee. Peewee has a butt.



Reading this made me glad there are no Baboon villagers.


----------



## Winkyccat

Barold, Tabby, Katt, Rodney, Moose, Rocket, Truffles, Ed, and Hazel are the ugliest villagers imo

The other ugly but not as ugly as listed above in my opinion are: Ricky, Tiffany, Carmen, Agent S, Cally, Cobb, Curly, Spork, Puck, Iggly, Zucker, Elise, Flip, Limberg, Rory, Mott, Harry, Hippeux, Peaches, Jambette, Ribbot, Tucker, Big Top, Joey, Derwin, Freckles, Quillson, Kid Cat, Stinky, Coach, Vic, and all of the big bears except for pinky and grizzly.


----------



## Jarrad

anka is digusting, i hate her she's so ugly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Batsu said:


> I have a soft spot for a lot of 'ugly' villagers (I think most of my dream villagers would be considered ugly, lol -- I like them because they look weird), but I seriously cannot stand kangaroos in this game and I find hippos to be eyesores too. I also don't like Cherry, Purrl, or Maelle.



Maelle is cute?? 
wtf


----------



## Hypno KK

I really like some of the ugly villagers. I'd have a full town of them and make that my theme if I didn't have a couple of villagers I want to keep who would be considered nice-looking by most. The ones I think are ugly in a cute way include Tabby, Katt, and Kyle.

As to villagers that I personally dislike because of their design, Stitches (especially his house), most wolves, Muffy, and Genji.


----------



## Dewy

Huh, it's interesting to see everyone's different opinions on who they find ugly. For me, these villagers are the absolute worst:

Barold - just gross. 5 o'clock shadow? really???
Bonbon - never understood why anyone finds her cute. her crooked little smirk is just.. ugh. and why does a chocolate bunny have hair?
Velma - blah
Marshal - I know he's insanely popular, but he's glaring at everyone all the time. why would you want such a crabby looking villager? i'd honestly really like him if he just had a happier face

Then there are a few others that I think are somewhat ugly but that I still like (Katt, Hazel, Freya, Julian). Everyone has different preferences ^^


----------



## HeyPatience

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> I like Barold's personality, not his face.
> Not his face at all.
> 
> Not at all.



He reminds me of this creepy guy I work with, and when I saw he moved in my stomach dropped. Needless to say when he finally moved out I literally did a dance of joy.


----------



## fuzzybug

HeyPatience said:


> He reminds me of this creepy guy I work with, and when I saw he moved in my stomach dropped. Needless to say when he finally moved out I literally did a dance of joy.



I did a dance of joy when Pate moved out in WW XD


----------



## Milky-Chii

Beardo is really unattractive to me >.< Also Vladimir and Rasher who are unfortunately both in my town at the moment T^T


----------



## Mekan1

Monique, Renee, Sparro, Peck, Jitters, Anchovy, Tabby, Goose, Barold, Vladmir, Ava, Mac, Gloria, Camofrog, Gigi, Jambette, Al, Violet,  Bella, Rory, Lyman, Limberg, Samson, Deli Elise, Shari, Simon, Tammi, Cranston, Iggly, Curly, and Hugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am going to say, Buck is not that ugly and Elmer is really a cool horse


----------



## Spooky.

I find a lot of the frog villagers are ugly tbh


----------



## Rococo

The only villager I can remember feeling actually ill to look at has to be Hippeux. God awful color scheme, awful hair, an annoying catchphrase, and looks the part of the fedora-wearing male internet stereotype. I was quite pleased when he finally left, as you can imagine. 

Do any of you ever get that? Like, actually feeling sick looking at a villager because they look just that bad?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> I find a lot of the frog villagers are ugly tbh



I remember in the days of my youth having a particular hatred for Camotoad, who moved into my Wild World town and just wouldn't move. All the villagers would talk about him in their conversations with me, and it seemed that no matter where I went in-game, he was lurking around for bugs or whatever. Since them, I've had an aversion towards frog villagers in general.

Overdramatic, but true.


----------



## Talon Charles

Camofrog is rough on the eyes


----------



## Rococo

Talon Charles said:


> Camofrog is rough on the eyes


 And on the heart. _Grasps chest dramatically_


----------



## Geneve

Diva is hideous.


----------



## biker

All the ducks. For god's sake.


----------



## Rococo

biker said:


> All the ducks. For god's sake.



Excuse you, Bill is adorable. 

Scoot is pretty okay too, now that I think of it.


----------



## Mekan1

biker said:


> All the ducks. For god's sake.



*Cough* Molly *Cough* *Cough*
We should make Yo Monique jokes.
Yo Monique so ugly Tom Nook didn't reserve a house for her


----------



## lolipopfishsticks

I remember when me and my boyfriend shared a village on gamecube and Coco moved in... we never wanted to play again lol


----------



## Therhodian

So much hate! Love thy villager!



lolipopfishsticks said:


> I remember when me and my boyfriend shared a village on gamecube and Coco moved in... we never wanted to play again lol




Haha the gamecube version good old times, I had admiral really loved him when he left I was out..


----------



## Katelyn

Wart Jr is just straight up *repulsive*, I don't understand why anyone would want him. There is absolutely nothing admirable about him xD


----------



## Li.

When he first moved into my town, I had initially though Hans was a pretty ugly villager...but to be honest, he's kinda growing on me a little


----------



## Mayannaise

All koalas are ugly


----------



## r a t

Moose, he was stuck in my main town for months and then moved into my second town, and he's still there today, ugh. .-.


----------



## Yamille

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> I like Barold's personality, not his face.
> Not his face at all.Not at all.


I imagine his voice sounds like this and this kind of music is playing around him all the time.




I kind of want him because I find that hilarious.


----------



## Tomlikestoplay

Wart jr.


----------



## JennaBoo

I can't stand Kiki or Cookie and I have no idea why people like them


----------



## Fossildude747

Gruff is pretty ugly. But I liked his personality, he did move out though and I am not happy or sad, I'm happy hes out since he's ugly but sad that a good personality is gone. So kinda in the middle


----------



## Rasha

there are just SO many ugly villagers but ugliest by far are Barold and  Jambette! what were they thinking? XD


----------



## Mekan1

Li. said:


> When he first moved into my town, I had initially though Hans was a pretty ugly villager...but to be honest, he's kinda growing on me a little



Eugene, Melba, and Alice, hello?


----------



## kazyrock

Croque scares me I want him out


----------



## kml64

Tough to decide. Probably Wart Jr. though. Every single time I'd restart City Folk, there he was, or he'd move in later. I can't stand him honestly.... I wanted someone new, but he never moved back out.


----------



## lolipopfishsticks

lolipopfishsticks said:


> I remember when me and my boyfriend shared a village on gamecube and Coco moved in... we never wanted to play again lol



I just had coco move in on my 3ds town *shivers*


----------



## Marmoset

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> I like Barold's personality, not his face.
> Not his face at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.



Barold just moved into my town today. Gah... I wanted to cry. I'll try not to judge him too much on his looks, haha.


----------



## Leela

I think Kiki looks creepy  

She was one of my starters in Wild World and I kept her forever; I loved her :3 and I don't know what happened, but in New Leaf I find her creepy looking ;_;

Oh, and also...


----------



## Stalfos

Antlers said:


> Moose, he was stuck in my main town for months and then moved into my second town, and he's still there today, ugh. .-.



Aw, c'mon. Moose is awesome. He was one of my starting villagers. I eventually let him move because his house was in an odd spot. :/


----------



## Dollie

I think Katt is quite ugly. And Quillson. Man, I hated him so much, I'm glad he left. He was an ******* too.


----------



## Bcat

Stalfos said:


> *Aw, c'mon. Moose is awesome. He was one of my starting villagers.* I eventually let him move because his house was in an odd spot. :/


^ This. I always loved Moose when I had him on cf.


----------



## peachesandicecream

biker said:


> All the ducks. For god's sake.



Have you seen molly!?!?!

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Molly
Get your eyes check!


----------



## Dollie

peachesandicecream said:


> Have you seen molly!?!?!
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Molly
> Get your eyes check!


Holy **** she's adorable.


----------



## hulaburger




----------



## CainWolf

Octavian, am I the only one who thinks octopus villagers are ugly? They tend to be pretty popular but Octavian was my personal second worst villager ever.


----------



## uyumin

Angira said:


> Chops and Moose.....I had them randomly move into my town and I almost cried,, It took me ONE MONTH to get them both out...I'm so happy to see them gone B)



I hate chops he's ugly .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hulaburger said:


>



Ohh she's ugly too I used to have her and I to reset to take her out >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



lulu dog said:


> I hate chops he's ugly .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh she's ugly too I used to have her and I had to reset to take her out >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Dollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Katt is quite ugly. And Quillson. Man, I hated him so much, I'm glad he left. He was an ******* too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katt is adorable :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Leela said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kiki looks creepy
> 
> She was one of my starters in Wild World and I kept her forever; I loved her :3 and I don't know what happened, but in New Leaf I find her creepy looking ;_;
> 
> Oh, and also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm she or he looks like marshal .-.
Click to expand...


----------



## brutongaster

biff's face is just unforgivable to me. he was one of my original villagers and i think i may feel some extra resentment towards him because i wanted him out so badly and it took me FOREVER to move him out lol

also, katt and tangy.


----------



## uyumin

brutongaster said:


> biff's face is just unforgivable to me. he was one of my original villagers and i think i may feel some extra resentment towards him because i wanted him out so badly and it took me FOREVER to move him out lol
> 
> also, katt and tangy.


XD Biffs face..


----------



## fuzzybug

brutongaster said:


> biff's face is just unforgivable to me. he was one of my original villagers and i think i may feel some extra resentment towards him because i wanted him out so badly and it took me FOREVER to move him out lol
> 
> also, katt and *tangy.*



...TANGY?! *cries* That's like saying Skitty is ugly! D:


----------



## brutongaster

fuzzybug said:


> ...TANGY?! *cries* That's like saying Skitty is ugly! D:



skitty IS actually cute tho... tangy is just plain old horrifying.


----------



## Pietro:)100

Too many of them are ugly! And then they all move into my town! 
Curt,Barold,Vladmir,Teddy and .......Hazel... I've restarted my village a few times and whenever I was just enjoying my perfect town and villagers HAZEL would appear. I have nothing against her personality,she's ok by that but wherever I go I get Hazel.
If I hear Uni-Wow again...


----------



## Stalfos

Pietro:)100 said:


> Too many of them are ugly! And then they all move into my town!
> Curt,Barold,Vladmir,Teddy and .......Hazel... I've restarted my village a few times and whenever I was just enjoying my perfect town and villagers HAZEL would appear. I have nothing against her personality,she's ok by that but wherever I go I get Hazel.
> If I hear Uni-Wow again...



Hazel is awesome. I might get her someday.  That unibrow of hers is EPIC!


----------



## Pietro:)100

When she eventually decides to leave feel free!


----------



## Stalfos

Haha. Thanks.


----------



## NewLeaf01

Omg. CHOW IS FUGLY. FLIPPEN UGLY. HE RANDOMLY MOVED IN AND IT TOOK A TT TO MOVE OUT THANK GOD. 

MOOSE RANDOMLY SHOWED IN CAMPSITE. 

MOE IS SCARY. SO IS TABUKI AND TABBY. 

TABBY. I CANT BELIEVE SHE IS A SHE!! I THOUGHT HE?

RASHER IS SCARY TOO. LIKE S KILLER CREEPO PERVERT MURDERER OR SOMETHIN.


----------



## DarkFox7

Barold is the absolute most disgusting villager design I have ever laid eyes on. *shivers* You also have...

Rocket, Violet, Jambette, Deena, Beardo, Harry, Iggly, Limberg, Truffles, Hazel, Charlise, Anicotti, Moose, Pippy, Gabi, Gaston, Curly, Cobb, Kabuki, Deirdre, Fuchsia, Zell, Rodney, Ricky, Prince, Gigi, Alli, Axel, Naomi, Cally, and Elise...

They're all disgusting to me... >~< (sorry if I offended anyone)


----------



## Astro Cake

Clyde's eyes really bother me.


----------



## Leela

Al is hideous.







He looks like he's in an eternal state of either surprise or constipation.


----------



## Tao

Leela said:


> Al is hideous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's in an eternal state of either surprise or constipation.





He looks like that creepy monkey doll from Toy Story 3 with the cymbals...


----------



## Astro Cake

I think all of the lions are really unappealing.


----------



## BlooBelle

Astro Cake said:


> I think all of the lions are really unappealing.



Agreed. I love the lion model, if they were better designed I think I'd really like them. :L


----------



## PlasmaPower

Velma, 75% of the monkeys, especially Elise (the 25% who look decent being Monty and Nana), all of the pigs, Marcel, Bianca (She's a R63'd Rolf), Tabby, Twiggy, and 80% of the frogs. (The 20% that are decent being Ribbot, Drift, and Lily)


----------



## BlooBelle

Poor Bianca, she's adorable and really sweet. ;~;
I also kind of like Elise since she reminds me of a 50's secretary. XD

Pretty generic, but I don't like Barold, Buck, Violet, Bubbles and Naomi.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Yea, we all have opinions on who we like and who we don't like.

I also don't like the mice. Especially Rizzo. The only one who looks fine is Rod. and maybe Dora.


----------



## kazyrock

PlasmaPower said:


> Yea, we all have opinions on who we like and who we don't like.
> 
> I also don't like the mice. The only one who looks fine is Rod.



I 100% agree about the mice. I had rizzo in my town for the longest time it was horrifying

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a deep hatred for Lionel. 
STOP CALLING ME NIBBLY


----------



## kaylagirl

I'm sorry to bother, but I'm new here. How do you post a picture in a thread without it just being a link?


----------



## Benevoir

PlasmaPower said:


> Yea, we all have opinions on who we like and who we don't like.
> 
> I also don't like the mice. Especially Rizzo. The only one who looks fine is Rod. and maybe Dora.


Chadder and Bettina are pretty cute though. Limberg on the other hand...



kaylagirl said:


> I'm sorry to bother, but I'm new here. How do you post a picture in a thread without it just being a link?





		HTML:
	

[IMG]insert image here[/IMG]

^ Do that and you're good!


----------



## oreo

I don't like Naomi... Anyone but her. :L


----------



## Misuzurin

Hmm I hate to bash villagers as in true animal crossing spirit you get what you get. But, I will admit Tabby, Velma, Rizzo, Pieretro (sp), Marshal, frogs, ducks, horses, bears, and ducks bother me. Yes, I find Marshal weird looking. Maybe I hate squirrels too. Did I mention ducks?


----------



## boujee

Everyone sense of taste differs, so what you find ugly can be appealing to someone else.

Mines will be Moose.


----------



## maarowak

The only villagers I would be really upset to get in my town are Olaf, Klaus (what is that hair thing???), Barold, Ed, Eugene...


----------



## Octopi_Kirby

Deirdre looks like she has a 'tashe, Fuschia's colour scheme is all wrong, Muffy freaks me out, and Beau either looks sleepy or drunk.

Oh and Tabby needs a mask for Christmas.


----------



## Mayor_Sarah

Barold, Quillson, all of the pigs, all of the mice... the list goes on..

I don't understand the hype for Julian. If he didn't have that horn on his head he wouldn't be popular. He kinda creeps me out.


----------



## Allison

If Barold didn't have his 5 o'clock shadow he'd be kinda cute.

I really don't like Cyrano, his color scheme really clashes and doesn't sit well on the eyes.


----------



## Leela

Guess who I hate.


----------



## snapdragon

Leela said:


> Guess who I hate.



YES. Diva is so ugly. Her + Quillson + Jitters are the trifecta of UGLY.


----------



## ThePayne22

Leela said:


> Guess who I hate.


Diva reigns supreme as the ugliest villager imo.


----------



## Astro Cake

Speaking of Diva, she popped up on my main street after Elmer moved out. Her eyelashes remind me of squashed cockroaches, ugh.


----------



## animale12

I find Truffles, Freckles and Wart Jr. to be pretty ugly.


----------



## Peachi

This thread has made me believe I'm the only person in the world who loves Diva XD

Anyway, the only villagers who strike me as ugly are Barold and Harry. Sure, there are plenty of other weird-looking ones, but I see  them as creepy or unusual rather than downright ugly.


----------



## Leela

Astro Cake said:


> Speaking of Diva, she popped up on my main street after Elmer moved out. Her eyelashes remind me of squashed cockroaches, ugh.



Oh gosh, I never thought of that. Now you've said it I can't unsee it XD


----------



## catrina

i dont like freckles or joey. they just.. creep me out D:


----------



## fuzzybug

Diva. Ugh! I've had her TWICE. I had her last year and practically screamed from the rooftops when she said she was moving. Well, Leela was resetting her town, and somehow Diva squished her way through to my town. Leela had voided like 6 others beside her. She ruined my heart of blue roses in my town, and put her house smack in front of my campsite. She must've sucked up to Isabelle, because even as a mayor I can't put PWP's that close. So now I have to get rid of her again. The game glitched her to begin with. I do not cycle; I couldn't have gone through 16 after she moved. Plus she wasn't voided in Leela's town last. She was like all the way at the top. I forever eternally hate her now. To the person who said her eyelashes look like cockroaches, YES. I couldn't agree more. XD

EDIT: I also heard someone say they had Diva twice & that it took them a year to get rid of her. Then a sibling passed Diva back to them and it took longer DX Poor girl


----------



## Leela

fuzzybug said:


> Diva. Ugh! I've had her TWICE. I had her last year and practically screamed from the rooftops when she said she was moving. Well, *Leela* was resetting her town, and somehow Diva squished her way through to my town. *Leela* had voided like 6 others beside her. She ruined my heart of blue roses in my town, and put her house smack in front of my campsite. She must've sucked up to Isabelle, because even as a mayor I can't put PWP's that close. So now I have to get rid of her again. The game glitched her to begin with. I do not cycle; I couldn't have gone through 16 after she moved. Plus she wasn't voided in *Leela*'s town last. She was like all the way at the top. I forever eternally hate her now. To the person who said her eyelashes look like cockroaches, YES. I couldn't agree more. XD



Mentioning no names... *LEELA.* lol

I will forever be sorry about that. We can even prove that Diva moved out in June, because you've been to my town plenty of times at never has Diva been there -_- the glitch could've at least given you a good villager.


----------



## N64dude

I remember when Lionel moved into my town he ALMOST messed up my whole flower system.


----------



## PlasmaPower

How come nobody's mentioning Velma?


----------



## Druddigon

Hippeux who just currently moved in, nice house but...that face. The Gorilla villagers I cannot stand along with the Goats.


----------



## Astro Cake

I saw Beardo for the first time in-game today and realized he's balding. Very unpleasant paired with his smug personality.


----------



## CainWolf

When Octavian moved in he was right in front of my house and I thought he was ugly as sin, he grew on me a little after a while and I was able to enjoy having him despite my initial issues but I still voided him first chance I got (I didn't even know he was popular when I voided him but I hadn't connected my 3ds to the internet at this point and couldn't give him away if I wanted to). There are more than a few villagers who grew on me despite my dislike of their appearance but Octavian was the hardest to get rid of, I even wound up with three villager pics of him by the time he finally moved for real (he faked me out twice).


----------



## Heyden

Beardo, ew 

I hate Harry too, why can't he move out 3:


----------



## Bassy

I think that when creating the game they really tried for a hateable object when they created Barold!

My personal black sheep is Vladimir. That guy just isn't right!


----------



## Chiisanacx

PIETRO IS BEYOND UGLY ~ He's creepy ; ~ ; and he scares me. Hopefully he doesn't move into my town anytime soon. I might cry if he does, most likely hit him with my hammer if he approaches me.


----------



## badcrumbs

Chiisanacx said:


> PIETRO IS BEYOND UGLY ~ He's creepy ; ~ ; and he scares me. Hopefully he doesn't move into my town anytime soon. I might cry if he does, most likely hit him with my hammer if he approaches me.



Hahaha, Pietro makes me so happy! I find him to be incredibly adorable.

I personally think Klaus and Violet are the ugliest.


----------



## Tap Dancer

A lot of ugly ones who move in to my town turn out to be cool. Personally, I love Tabby because she's so sweet. However, I had Coco in my WW town and I couldn't wait for her to move out. She was freaky with those empty black eye sockets!


----------



## Ku_otaku1

Barold, beardo, and rocket...
Rocket is HORRIBLE!! The other 2 are just creep status


----------



## Leela

badcrumbs said:


> Hahaha, Pietro makes me so happy! I find him to be incredibly adorable.
> 
> I personally think Klaus and Violet are the ugliest.



YES. Klaus and Violet moved into my town back to back. Ugh.


----------



## Cure Whip

PlasmaPower said:


> How come nobody's mentioning Velma?



Velma makes me cringe, tbh-


----------



## Pietro:)100

PasuteruHime said:


> Velma makes me cringe, tbh-



I didn't even know about Velma! I made the big mistake of googling 'Velma acnl'. She's scary


----------



## Biskit11

Velma, Diva, Monique, Annalise, and Soliel.


----------



## Nanobyte

Biskit11 said:


> Velma, Diva, Monique, Annalise, and *Soliel*.



WHAT U SAY?


----------



## elliebeebee

Literally all my villagers. Purrl? She's so creepy! Ricky is just _weird_, Truffles is just *shudders*. The only ones I like are Marcie and Tucker


----------



## whatamidoing

elise and quillson


----------



## Buttercakes

Lionel terrifies me a little, to be honest.


----------



## pwincess

Buttercakes said:


> Lionel terrifies me a little, to be honest.


i think he is such a handsome lion omg


----------



## Mioki

I don't know if I've posted to this thread previously, and am too lazy to check... But...

Canberra is in my town right now. Lordy lordy


----------



## isa

I hate Hamlet (very ugly) Ankha, Lucky (creepy) Beardo, Klaus (yucky) Flurry, and many more.


----------



## 00jachna

JAMBETTE!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Time to go hating on popular villagers.

Julian. He looks like he was created to appeal to Bronies. Tia. She looks like Margie, but uglier. Fang. I just don't like his eyes.

come at me


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Beardo. He has pubes man. That's not OK for a child-friendly game.


----------



## Skynetz

I think Gigi is really ugly


----------



## Rasha

Pietro isn't even ugly! he looks like a rainbow cotton candy! what's not to love?


----------



## spCrossing

R-Cookies said:


> Pietro isn't even ugly! he looks like a rainbow cotton candy! what's not to love?



Fear of clowns, that's why.


----------



## nintendofan85

Tabby.


----------



## Heartcore

Rocket lmfao


----------



## VanillaBean

Jambette.


----------



## Jacklives

I agree Gigi is wretched waste


----------



## Cold

Hippeux, Monique, and Jambette.
I also don't like the Gorillas, in general, but Rocket has grown on me since living in my town.


----------

